
In the Bible Belt, Offering Atheists a Spiritual Home - phreeza
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/24/us/in-the-bible-belt-offering-atheists-a-spiritual-home.html?_r=1&
======
arethuza
The connection between science, spirituality and emotion always make me think
of Carl Sagan - largely as I was exposed to _Cosmos_ at an early and
impressionable age. In the "Demon-Haunted World" he says:

“Science is not only compatible with spirituality; it is a profound source of
spirituality. When we recognize our place in an immensity of light‐years and
in the passage of ages, when we grasp the intricacy, beauty, and subtlety of
life, then that soaring feeling, that sense of elation and humility combined,
is surely spiritual. So are our emotions in the presence of great art or music
or literature, or acts of exemplary selfless courage such as those of Mohandas
Gandhi or Martin Luther King, Jr. The notion that science and spirituality are
somehow mutually exclusive does a disservice to both.”

------
lenni
I really don't like it but I can't shake off my smug European sense of being
weirded out when I read about how atheists are seemingly treated in America.

Is it really as bad as it's made out in this article or on Reddit? Do your
neighbours really get into your hair because you don't have a faith?

~~~
jasonlotito
> Is it really as bad as it's made out in this article or on Reddit?

It probably depends on where you live. Here in PA, it's been a non-issue for
me.

But then, be careful. America is much larger than Europe, and while we are all
part of the same country, we aren't the same people. There are big difference
among the different parts of the country, and making them out to be all the
same would be like me using a single country and extrapolating that out to all
countries in Europe.

Even still, I have religious friends, and non-religious friends. It's never
come up, and never been an issue.

~~~
arethuza
"But then, be careful. America is much larger than Europe"

Europe (the continent) actually has a larger area (10,180,000 km² > 9,826,675
km²) and a _much_ larger population (739.2 million > 313.9 million ) than the
United States (the country).

I presume you mean the EU (which still has a much larger population) or maybe
Western Europe? Or maybe North America (the continent)?

~~~
andyjohnson0
I read "larger" as meaning "more diverse". Not sure I agree though.

~~~
VBprogrammer
I think you'd have to be slightly delusional to feel that the USA is more
diverse than the whole of the EU.

~~~
arethuza
I think that's a bit harsh. In the case of the USA my impression is that the
main source of cultural diversity is from immigrant communities whereas in
Europe the main diversity is between long established communities - often at a
level well below that of the current nation state (particularly noticeable in
places like the UK and the other larger European states).

Personally, I think that Europe does have a lot more cultural diversity than
the United States - but I can see that the point is arguable and that it's
hardly a case of being "delusional" to argue the opposing point.

------
btipling
The usefulness of the sense of community found in religious groups can be very
powerful. People willing to help one another with things like taking care of
children and elderly, having a group you can simply ask for help whenever
there's a need, being aware of the lives of others around you, a place where
your kids can meet other kids. It's a network you can depend on. A place to
volunteer and be appreciated. I'm an atheist but I actually still participate
at a church at non-religious church events for all of these reasons, although
I think everyone knows my family is atheist. They also happen to have a very
good Japanese language preschool, which is why we started going there. It's a
wonderful place filled with wonderful people. In my opinion it's great not
because of any spiritual reasons, but because of the community and the
willingness of people to help each other.

------
ukoto
This doesn't look like Hacker News to me...

